# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: پيشنهادي در مورد تالار برنامه نویسی Web با استفاده از ASP‎.Net

## z_bluestar

دوستاني كه در اين تالار فعاليت دارند مي دونند كه حجم تاپيك ها توي اين تالار خيلي بالاست 
ومشكلي كه خيلي پيش مي آيد اينه كه تاپيك هاي خوب و پر محتوا كه شايد وقت لازم دارن تا به نتيجه برسن توي انبوهي از تاپيك هاي بي ارزش گم مي شن.

خيلي تاپيك هايي كه توي اين تالار ايجاد مي شن مي تونن با يه Search ساده تو همين سايت به نتيجه برسن ولي ....

من پيشنهاد مي كنم كه اگه ميشه حداقل اين تالار رو به دو بخش مبتدي و حرفه اي تقسيم بشه.
تا همه دوستان ، چه مبتدي و چه حرفه اي بدونن تاپيك هاشون رو متناسب با نوعش كجا مطرح كنند.

از بقيه دوستان هم مي خوام اگه پيشنهادي براي حل اين مشكل دارن اينجا مطرح كنند.

----------


## alireza_tavakol

> تاپيك هاي خوب و پر محتوا كه شايد وقت لازم دارن تا به نتيجه برسن توي انبوهي از تاپيك هاي بي ارزش گم مي شن.
> 
> من پيشنهاد مي كنم كه اگه ميشه حداقل اين تالار رو به دو بخش مبتدي و حرفه اي تقسيم بشه.
> تا همه دوستان ، چه مبتدي و چه حرفه اي بدونن تاپيك هاشون رو متناسب با نوعش كجا مطرح كنند.
> 
> از بقيه دوستان هم مي خوام اگه پيشنهادي براي حل اين مشكل دارن اينجا مطرح كنند.


من هم با این معضل روبرو شده ام و کاملا" موافقم

ولی فکر کنم هر کسی هر مشکلی داشته باشه بیاد و توی بخش حرفه ای مطرح کنه تا هم زود تر به جواب برسه و هم اینکه همه افراد وقتی با مشکلی برخورد میکنن فکر میکنن این مشکل بسیار پیچیده است .
پس باید قانون مبتدی و حرفه ای بودن ثبت تاپیک جدید نسبت به تعداد پست ها و فعالیت کاربران تعیین بشه و این هم یک نوع تفاوت طبقاتی ایجاد میکنه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## asefy2008

من هم با این مطلب موافقم ولی اگر به این شکل بشه اونوقت به ما تازه واردها چه کسی کمک کنه؟
در ضمن به چه شکل تایپیک ها رو به دو دسته حرفه ای و آماتور تقسیم کنیم ؟
یک موضوع دیگه این که یه شخص در یک زبان کاملا حرفه ای است ومی خواد یه موضوع جدید رو یا بگیره اگر کاربرها براساس پستهاشون به دو دسته حرفه ای و آماتور تقسیم بشن اون شخص به راحتی جزو دسته های حرفه ای محسوب و می تونه سوالش رو اون جا مطرح کنه.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

من دو تا پیشوند جدید تحت عناوین "مبتدی" و "حرفه ای" تعریف کردم که برای علامت گذاری محتویات تاپیک ها استفاده می شوند.
اینطوری میشه تاپیک های مبتدی و حرفه ای رو از هم جدا کرد.

----------


## z_bluestar

ممنون از توجهتون  :تشویق: 

ولي با اين همه تاپيك تكراري تو اين بخش چه مي شه كرد ؟؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> با اين همه تاپيك تكراري تو اين بخش چه مي شه كرد ؟؟


راستش کاری نمیشه کرد!
جز اینکه تاپیک های فاقد محتوا و بدون پاسخ رو هر چند وقت یک بار جمع آوری و به مدیر بخش (من!) بدید تا اونها رو حذف کنه.

موفق باشید.

----------

